# New build - what to buy.



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

Right, at the moment, I've put together the following:

Aspire X-Cruiser Black ATX Windowed Gaming Case - No PSU

LiteOn 20X SATA DVD±RW/RAM With Beige, Black & Silver Bezel + Nero - Retail

Sparkle 8600GT 256MB GDDR3 DVI-I PCI-E Graphics Card

Asus M2V Socket AM2 VIA K8T890 SATA2 Onboard Audio ATX

Coolermaster IGreen 600W PSU - 85% Efficiency 8pin ATX12V v2.2 120mm Fan

Seagate 80GB Barracuda SATAII 7200RPM 8MB Cache - OEM - for system, will buy another bigger drive when I get more money, for games and programs.

Corsair 1GB DDR2 667MHz/PC2-5400 Memory Non-ECC Unbuffered CL5 Lifetime Warranty - Will add more when I get more money.

AMD Sempron 3000+ (1.6GHz) Socket AM2 256kb L2 Cache 64 bit Retail Boxed Processor - Temporary (it's only £20!) I'll probably upgrade to the 5600+ X2 when I get more money.

HP 20inch L2045 TFT Monitor 5ms 6001 300cd/m2

Extra Value Basic Black Keyboard - PS2 - UK Layout - Will probably upgrade to Saitek Eclipse II Keyboard.

No OS. I've got 2 mice already. Anything else I need? Any adjustments I should do?
Please only link to products in the UK - sorry, I don't want to import if possible. If possible, I want to stick with ebuyer as well.

This would be used for quite a bit of gaming, image editing, multimedia etc.
At the moment I'm on a budget of like £550.

What do you guys think?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

if you are planning on upgrading for gaming go for the bigger psu now


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

dai said:


> if you are planning on upgrading for gaming go for the bigger psu now


Do you think I would need more than a 600W? I doubt I would upgrade the graphics card, though I may get a better one to start with, I would have 4 sticks of 1GB ram, and the 5600+ X2. I thought with this considered, that PSU would be good enough. It seems like a fairly good PSU, 85% efficent, and recommended by a lot of people...

Thanks,


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

most gamers seem to have an irresitable itch to up the graphics card
it's a good psu for what you listed


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

So it should run the 5600+ X2, an extra 3 sticks of ram, and another hard drive?
Thanks,


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

I would replace the 80gb hard drive with a larger one, then create 1 partition for OS & program files, and another for data storage. The price difference is very small, and larger drives often have a 16mb cache instead of 8mb, which can make a huge ddifference in performance.

*Seagate 160gb 7200rpm SATA2 16mb cache* - £34

*Western Digital 160GB 7200rpm SATA2 16mb cache* - £41


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Nice rig Joe. I would take koala's suggestion and in addition, look into this board:
http://www.ebuyer.com/UK/product/110803


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

Hi,
thanks for those suggestions.
I'll go for the Seagate 160gb 7200rpm SATA2 16mb cache (it's cheaper, and I prefer them to WD.) And I'll go with that board Matt said. It looks to be a lot better board.

Though something odd I just noticed on ebuyer, where has the VAT gone?? http://img521.imageshack.us/img521/6874/wheresthevatid3.png
It usually shows it here!


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

While the rest of the setup looks good, the card doesn't to me. It has worse performance in current games/benches than many older generation cards. The 8600GTS would be better worth it for an upgrade and last a while IMO, as you can pull the 8800GTS performance out of it with tweaking.

I agree with Matt and koala's picks there.

You might want to query what happened with your VAT. :wink:


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

Thanks kalim. I changed it to the 8600GTS. I also changed the monitor to a cheaper Samsung one, to save a bit of money. 
Graphics card: http://www.ebuyer.com:80/customer/p...hvd19wcm9kdWN0X292ZXJ2aWV3&product_uid=126947
Monitor: http://www.ebuyer.com:80/customer/p...hvd19wcm9kdWN0X292ZXJ2aWV3&product_uid=113148
The graphics card is the cheaper of brands, but hopefully it would be alright.
Even google checkout doesn't show the VAT lol!
http://img339.imageshack.us/img339/8485/systemkx9.png
I don't want to query about it, if I can get away with not paying for it!
You think I should just try and order it?

BTW, the image shows the 8600GT, not the 8600GTS, but it would be the GTS.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

That Samsung monitor is a nice one, good choice. :smile:

As for the VAT, it was their mistake on their website, so you wouldn't be doing anything wrong.


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

TheMatt said:


> That Samsung monitor is a nice one, good choice. :smile:
> 
> As for the VAT, it was their mistake on their website, so you wouldn't be doing anything wrong.


Yea, but if they want the full load, I might be in trouble :sigh:
I have £532, but I could probably borrow a bit off my parent for the time being, but not over £100 you see...


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

They can't, because it will be false advertising. They have to sell you the stuff for the price they showed, they can't legally change it after your ordered.

Its kind of like if a sign for a restaurant advertises a food for a price but doesn't mention tax, then they can't charge you for the tax.


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

TheMatt said:


> They can't, because it will be false advertising. They have to sell you the stuff for the price they showed, they can't legally change it after your ordered.
> 
> Its kind of like if a sign for a restaurant advertises a food for a price but doesn't mention tax, then they can't charge you for the tax.


Hmm... Yea, but they can cancel your order and give a refund and anytime though can't they?


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Well, in the end it's compulsory law to pay VAT, so you by asking, won't be doing anything wrong but beneficial for them, but you can do as you wish. I doubt, but you may get away without paying VAT (which falls on them) and then they'll probably charge you when they realize and your dad'll throw you out of the house when he sees the bill. :grin:


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

Aww, it decided to add it on after  Now I have to save up another £100  Or I'm going to have to budget myself a bit more  So basicly, .


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

I would look at a cheaper monitor. Maybe you should look into this one. It got good reviews.
http://www.ebuyer.com/UK/product/128164


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

TheMatt said:


> I would look at a cheaper monitor. Maybe you should look into this one. It got good reviews.
> http://www.ebuyer.com/UK/product/128164


That's out of stock 
I like that Samsung monitor as well...

I adjusted a few things...
The RAM and processor.
http://www.ebuyer.com:80/customer/p...hvd19wcm9kdWN0X292ZXJ2aWV3&product_uid=116355
And http://www.ebuyer.com:80/customer/p...hvd19wcm9kdWN0X292ZXJ2aWV3&product_uid=127447
I changed the RAM to 2X800MHz RAM, and Processor to a 3800+ X2 65nm. Should last me a while before I need to upgrade...

Though, as my brother works in a computer store, he may be able to get things cheaper for me. I'll see what I can get...

Thanks,


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

Meh heh! I've found I way to make this a lot cheaper! And then I could also afford the 4800+ X2!

So, here are all the products again (with changes from suggestions and my choice) (random order):
*Ebuyer 1GB KIT (2X512MB) DDR2 800MHz / PC2-6400 Extra Value Ram
Aspire X-Cruiser Black ATX Windowed Gaming Case - No PSU
Coolermaster IGreen 600W PSU - 85% Efficiency 8pin ATX12V v2.2 120mm Fan
Innovision 3D 8600GTS 256MB DVI PCI-E Graphics Card
Seagate ST3160811AS 160GB 7200.9 SATA II 7200RPM Drive - OEM
Samsung SM204BW 20" Widescreen Gaming TFT Monitor 1680 x 1050 700:1 6ms DVI Height Black Adjust 3 Years Warranty
Asus M2N-E SLI Nvidia nForce 500 SLI MCP Socket AM2 8channel audio ATX
AMD Athlon 64 X2 4800+ (2.5GHz) Socket AM2 Energy Efficient L2 1MB (2x512KB) Cache Retail Boxed Processor
LiteOn 20X SATA DVD±RW/RAM With Beige, Black & Silver Bezel + Nero - Retail*
No keyboard, I'll get that from where my brother works.

The way I do it? I save £70, through google checkout! You may be able to work it out from the following:

*GPU*: £113.58 AS ONE - £10 = _£103.58_

*Monitor*: £154.75 AS ONE - £10 = _£144.75_

*PSU*: £62.80 AS ONE - £10 = _£52.80_

*Case*: £59.99 AS ONE - £10 = _£49.99_

*CPU*: £83.14 AS ONE - £10 = _£73.14_

*RAM*: £21.99 + *HDD*: £33.96 = £55.95 PURCHASED TOGETHER - £10 = _£45.95_

*Mo/Bo*: £48.79 + *DVD drive*: £24.95 = 73.74 PURCHASED TOGETHER - £10 = _£63.74_

Total: 103.58 + 144.75 + 52.80 + 49.99 + 73.14 + 45.95 + 63.74 = *£533.95*


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

I like it. :smile:


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

Thanks, I've now ordered it! Though, I didn't get so good a deal with the google checkout. You can only get it on one order, so I'm in debt of £60 to my parents... Ahh well.


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

Kalim said:


> The 8600GTS would be better worth it for an upgrade and last a while IMO, as you can pull the 8800GTS performance out of it with tweaking.


Hi, how can I tweak this card (without modification to the card)?

I already get amazing gaming performance (HL2 with 1650by1050 resolution, full anti-analising and everything on full, always over at least 50FPS, in the real graphics intense parts, and average of like 100FPS.) but still, I want better! Heh!
Though I need more RAM really... But I'll need money for that 
At least the fast hard drive makes up for that! Heh.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

If you're getting over 50fps on full settings, I don't see how you can get any better. Is it really worth shortening the lifespan of your components to gain a few extra fps that you won't even notice?

I'll leave Kalim to explain overclocking :grin:


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

koala said:


> If you're getting over 50fps on full settings, I don't see how you can get any better. Is it really worth shortening the lifespan of your components to gain a few extra fps that you won't even notice?
> 
> I'll leave Kalim to explain overclocking :grin:


On other games I can't have everything on full :wink:


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Joefireline said:


> I already get amazing gaming performance (HL2 with 1650by1050 resolution, full anti-analising and everything on full, always over at least 50FPS, in the real graphics intense parts, and average of like 100FPS.)


Your eyes can't see past about 45 Hz (or FPS) and your monitor on default settings is at 60 Hz anyway, so it sounds like you are all set. Glad it works out great. :smile:


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

I'll leave it as it is for now.

I was actually plesently suprised at the performance of this! I was used to an hour long log in on my laptop with a 4200RPM hard drive, where as this I can log in in about 10 seconds... I likes the looks as well  http://www.techsupportforum.com/f76/lets-see-your-rig-80376.html#post962594

I was also amazed at the performance of AMD dual cores! The other day I was playing GTA SA with everything on highest (including antianalising) while converting MP3 music, with no problems! Awesome!


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Same with me i jumped from a 500mhz p3 i had to this (i counted and mine starts in 12 seconds.


----------

